# Wooden Truck Bed For my 4X4



## J Willay (Jul 12, 2009)

I'm probably posting this in the wrong area, but does anyone know how to convert the bed of my 1995 Ford F-150 into a wooden bed? Ive seen a few older trucks with it done but have never asked how difficult it was to do so. I was recently T-Boned by a smart bus, :smile-mad yeah i got the ticket, and I dont know what would be cheaper, take the bed off and make a wood one? or just replace the sheet metal for another rusty one at the junk yard? Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

It is not that hard to do. If you want help with doing it let me know.


----------



## Laketrotter (Jan 26, 2008)

You will probably spend a couple hundend to build it. Start with a couple 4x6 for the main frame and deck it over with 2x6 and 2x4 around the out side edges. To hold it to the frame with 4 to 6 large u-bolts, and couple rear truck tail lights and liense plate light.


----------



## FYRE926 (Dec 31, 2000)

Why build a bed... just buy one of these trailers & slap it on...

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=148833&highlight=trailers


----------

